# The book of five rings



## ljdevo

The book of five rings as written by Miyamoto Musashi, is an amazing book, which i would reccomend to any aspiring martial artist. Certain editions of the book also come complete with "Family traditions on the art of war", by Yagyu Munenori. 

This is just a reccomendation, and if you have any spare time on your hands give it a go.


----------



## MBuzzy

I actually just finished reading this book and was considering posting a discussion of the book here.  If anyone else has read it, please feel free to post your observations and ideas about the book

Personally, I was most impressed by the suggestion that martial artists must cross train in other styles to survive.


----------



## seasoned

MBuzzy said:


> I actually just finished reading this book and was considering posting a discussion of the book here. If anyone else has read it, please feel free to post your observations and ideas about the book
> 
> Personally, I was most impressed by the suggestion that martial artists must cross train in other styles to survive.


 
Wasnt this cross training more about knowing the way of other schools to better define your own strategy.


----------



## MBuzzy

That is how I read it.  That it was important to know how other schools fought so that you could more easily defeat them.


----------



## seasoned

ljdevo said:


> The book of five rings as written by Miyamoto Musashi, is an amazing book, which i would reccomend to any aspiring martial artist. Certain editions of the book also come complete with "Family traditions on the art of war", by Yagyu Munenori.
> 
> This is just a reccomendation, and if you have any spare time on your hands give it a go.


 


After reading your post, I went into my book shelf knowing I had this book somewhere. Bought it many years ago, so I decided to dust it off and check it out again.


----------



## stickarts

I read it years ago. It is getting time for a re-read.


----------



## Deaf Smith

And you know, the "Book of the Void' was one of the best reads. Short but deep.

Mine I got in college 30 plus years ago. Still have it.

Deaf


----------



## DavidCC

If youa re going to read Musashi, might as well get this one:

Complete Writing of Miyamoto Musashi

This one contains some Musashi and Munenori and others, very good read:

Secret Tactics


----------



## geezer

DavidCC said:


> If youa re going to read Musashi, might as well get this one:Complete Writing of Miyamoto Musashi
> This one contains some Musashi and Munenori and others, very good read:
> Secret Tactics



I have a couple of translations. My personal favorite is: _Miyamoto Musashi: His Life and Writings_, by Kenji Tokitsu. Tokitsu is that rare blend of genuine scholar and martial artist. In his presentation of the life of Musashi, he delves beneath the surface, placing the man in the context of his time. Tokitsu also challenges some long held, but poorly substantiated assumptions about Musashi, separating this fascinating historical figure from the myths that have grown around him. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## donna

I dont have a copy of the book ,But I have a question about the different translations out there. I was always taught as per this first link, that
"There is also timing in the Void. "(from the ground book)

http://www.samurai.com/5rings/


I have since found this translation, that states,
"There is no timing in the Void."(from the ground book)

http://users.tkk.fi/renko/gorinnosho.html

Could anyone confirm for me the correct translation.

Personally I beleive there is timing in the void.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Here is another place to read it free online:
http://users.tkk.fi/~renko/gorinnosho.html

AoG


----------



## Cryozombie

ArmorOfGod said:


> Here is another place to read it free online:
> http://users.tkk.fi/~renko/gorinnosho.html
> 
> AoG


 
Isnt that the same link Donna just posted?


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Oops, yes it is.  I scanned the other post and saw the top one, but not the bottom one.

AoG


----------



## donna

Can anyone tell me which is the correct translation please?


----------



## DavidCC

I would go with the Tokitsu translation, since he is also highly ranked in kendo, and a native Japanese speaker, I would think that would give him the best perspective.

but to me neither statement makes a whole lot of sense LOL, so much of the 5 rings is so symbolic and esoteric...


----------



## MBuzzy

donna said:


> Can anyone tell me which is the correct translation please?


 
I think that they all get the basic ideas that Musashi was trying to get across...so it depends just how much accuracy you're going for.


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2

I keep a copy of this book in my room at all times. I like to compare it with Sun Tzu's_ Art of War, _which is essentially the Chinese _Book of Five Rings. _What I really love about these books is that you can read them a million times and interprt them differently each time.


----------



## Marginal

donna said:


> Could anyone confirm for me the correct translation.
> 
> Personally I beleive there is timing in the void.


Tokitsu has it, "Cadence also exists for that which does not have a visible form."


----------



## girlbug2

donna said:


> I dont have a copy of the book ,But I have a question about the different translations out there. I was always taught as per this first link, that
> "There is also timing in the Void. "(from the ground book)
> 
> http://www.samurai.com/5rings/
> 
> 
> I have since found this translation, that states,
> "There is no timing in the Void."(from the ground book)
> 
> http://users.tkk.fi/renko/gorinnosho.html
> 
> Could anyone confirm for me the correct translation.
> 
> Personally I beleive there is timing in the void.


 
Perhaps there is no *time* in the void, but there _is_ *timing*? Just a possible way of looking at it, and how it got mistranslated. I think it's a truism.

5 Rings was a fascinating read. I should reread it this year.


----------



## Marginal

girlbug2 said:


> Perhaps there is no *time* in the void, but there _is_ *timing*? Just a possible way of looking at it, and how it got mistranslated. I think it's a truism.


The sentence doesn't really lend itself to that. Has more to do with interpreting what a negative meant in a given context IIRC. 

As far as it goes though, depending on the perspective, either interpretation can work. No timing in the void takes a lot more verbal gymnastics to explain though.


----------



## Aiki Lee

geezer said:


> I have a couple of translations. My personal favorite is: _Miyamoto Musashi: His Life and Writings_, by Kenji Tokitsu. Tokitsu is that rare blend of genuine scholar and martial artist. In his presentation of the life of Musashi, he delves beneath the surface, placing the man in the context of his time. Tokitsu also challenges some long held, but poorly substantiated assumptions about Musashi, separating this fascinating historical figure from the myths that have grown around him. Definitely worth a look.


 
Not to mention that Tokitsu is also an accomplished swordsman and his commentary on Musashi's strategy is very well thought out. I must have read that book a dozen times, and every time I found something new.


----------



## Maiden_Ante

I've ordered the book. Expect it to arrive tomorrow or on Friday. I have high expectations on it and don't expect it to disappoint me.


----------

